# Task Force 10" Table Saw for my daughter?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw a used Task Force 10" Table Saw for $40 and it looks like it might be just what my daughter needs. She was looking for a cheep circular saw to do small things around the house, but I'm not so sure it will be a good choice due to safety concerns.
She doesn't need a large table saw because it will only be left in her side yard getting rusty and chewed up by the dogs. (she has BIG dogs that eat shovels and things)
This little saw looks like it could be hung on the wall or on a shelf


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

IMHO, the smaller the saw, the more dangerous it can be.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

toolguy1000 said:


> IMHO, the smaller the saw, the more dangerous it can be.


 You’re probably right. I was attracted to the price and size of it and I’ve been thinking about it. She probably would be better off with a simple miter saw because I don’t think she will be ripping anything.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I've got a Bosch 4100 that has the safety features of larger saws and the stand allows it to be stored easily, but it is much more than $40. 

If she won't be ripping a 12" SCMS can crosscut up to 16", so that'd probably do her best.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

It really was the $40 that even bought into the picture for me. I’m now looking for a used miter saw under $40 although she probably will eventually expand to a table saw once she gets the hang of it. 

She does not take care of tools and I hate to even lend her stuff, because I find them in her back yard lying in the mud or the being chewed up by the dogs.

I have a collection of Structron shovels, rakes and just a complete assortment of Structron tools. They were in excellent condition until I lend her my trenching shovel. It was lost for almost a year and I could not find a replacement for my collection. Then one day I was helping her fix her sprinklers and found it half buried in dirt with the handle chewed off by the dogs. I’m still looking for a replacement.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sounds like its time for her to buy her own tools. A saw sitting outside just sounds like a waist of money. And the more rusty and wet it gets just adds to the danger. I think you are right to start her with a miter saw but I wouldn't buy it for her.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

In agreement here....point one out and have her buy it herself If she can't take care of them.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m sure you guys are correct. I have been giving her so many tools and even set her up with a complete tool box of extra tools that I had lying around, but when helping her over at her house with stuff, she can’t find anything.
I did the same thing with my son. I gave him a complete set of good quality tools in a steel tool box and he left it out in the back of his pickup in North Carolina where it got soaked from rain and bounced around on Mud Runs. It finally got stolen right from out of the back of his truck. I had to tell him no more and that he was on his own. 
I guess I’ll have to do that with my daughter as well.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Ouch... yeah I am very stingy when it comes to lending things, and wouldn't likely lend anything to someone who had abused my things previously.

I googled up the link for replacement structron handles: http://media.midwestrake.com/combined-catalogs-seymour/#/68/ 

That page is some awful flash rendition of a catalog, though, might be easier to look here: http://www.seymourmfg.com/contact-a-seymour-employee/


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Gilgaron said:


> That page is some awful flash rendition of a catalog, though, might be easier to look here: http://www.seymourmfg.com/contact-a-seymour-employee/


Thanks Gilgaron, this is my favorite trenching shovel that had the handle chewed off. I dug a lot of trenches with this shovel. I just have to find where I can buy another.










The catalog was interesting because I found a few other items that I would like to add to my collection. :laughing:

Update: I found a whole new shovel shipped to my door for $40


----------

